# What are you brewing 2020 and 2021 ?



## JDW81

Happy new year all.

Time for the 2020 version of the WAYB thread.

For me I'm in the process of downsizing from 3v to hopefully a braumeister, so will be a year of getting to know a new system.

Brews planned include:
- Berliner Weiss
- Dunkle
- India Dark Ale
- Flanders red (if I can find a good place to ferment for 12 months when I move)

Might finally give a lager/pilsner a crack as well (reckon I've probably got enough know how accumulated to not make a hash of the style).

JD


----------



## gaijin

Happy new b...year to you too.

Just put down a split batch with one fermenter with a Voss Kveik and one with Kolsch. 35C days have to be good for something, like giving orange peel flavour to beer hopefully.


----------



## mongey

Just setting up for my first brew for 2020 

gonna try my hand at a Biere de garde with the yeast cake form the kolsch I just made.


----------



## Schikitar

Got a Brewzilla for xmas so just trying to decide what to brew on it, was thinking of my tried and tested Oatmeal XPA.. I also need to do some prep this year for a wedding next January where the brides (not a typo) have asked me to provide some summer brews for the reception, so probably need to think about what styles/recipes would be appropriate/tasty for such an event..


----------



## Lix

saison
dry stout
house pale ale
JS 9 tails style
saison
dry stout
summer ale
To be determined
saison
JS 9 tails style
saison
pale ale
to be determined
saison

not necessarily in that order, and I am sure there is room in there for something else. 

Alex


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Completed dry Irish stout, coming up English bitter and a Plum Porter.


----------



## Andyburgs

Lix said:


> saison
> dry stout
> house pale ale
> JS 9 tails style
> saison
> dry stout
> summer ale
> To be determined
> saison
> JS 9 tails style
> saison
> pale ale
> to be determined
> saison
> 
> not necessarily in that order, and I am sure there is room in there for something else.
> 
> Alex



Appears you enjoy a saison!
I’ve brewed a couple and have turned out ok. Care to share your saison recipe? Want to do another one this weekend


----------



## Lix

Not my own recipe, it is a Saison Dupont Style that I got from the interwebs
4.9 kg Pilsner malt 
227 g Vienna malt 
113 g Munich malt 
227 g Caramunich malt 
227 g wheat malt 
28g EKG 60 mins
14g Styrian Golding 5 mins
Wyeast 3724. I have also used Belle Saison, it was not quite the Saison Dupont flavour but is still very good, tho it does need a bit of extra time in the bottle to take some of the harshness out
Mash at 64


----------



## CyriusBrew

Zombie Compound (Zombie Dust Clone with Mosaic Hops(Based on a zombie dust clone I found at  , but modified for my brewhouse efficiency and using mosaic)

5.32 kg Gladfield American Ale Malt (2.5 SRM) Grain 1 81.6 %
0.51 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 2 7.8 %
0.23 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 3.5 %
0.23 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (71.0 SRM) Grain 4 3.5 %
0.23 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 5
3.5 %

12.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [13.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 6 16.6 IBUs
35.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [13.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 21.9 IBUs
35.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [13.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 16.0 IBUs
35.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [13.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 9 8.8 IBUs
35.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [13.00 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 10 1.9 IBUs
85.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs

2Pk US04
23L
EstOG 1.057
EstFG 1.016
65.2IBU


----------



## MaggieO

Going to try a Cooper's Pale Ale Clone next week. Never had one but I have the ingredients.

MO

ETA: Just found a local shop with this in stock. I can get the real yeast!


----------



## Dan Pratt

Last week I ran a Session IPA, carboanting and shoudl be ready for serving by wednesday. 

OG 1036
FG 1012
ABV 3.5%
IBU 32
EBC 6

77% Pilsner - Voyager Malt
10% Carapils
10% Wheat malt
3% Rye 

Mashed at 71c for 30mins, mash out @ 78c for 30mins\

Boiled for 60mins

FWH Columbus = 15ibu
Whirlpool Citra / Simcoe = 20ibu

Fermented with Bry97 @ 19c

Dry Hopped with 4g per Litre of Amarillo


----------



## sponge

CyriusBrew said:


> Zombie Compound (Zombie Dust Clone with Mosaic Hops(Based on a zombie dust clone I found at  , but modified for my brewhouse efficiency and using mosaic)
> 
> 5.32 kg Gladfield American Ale Malt (2.5 SRM) Grain 1 81.6 %
> 0.51 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 2 7.8 %
> 0.23 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 3.5 %
> 0.23 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (71.0 SRM) Grain 4 3.5 %
> 0.23 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 5
> 3.5 %
> 
> 12.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [13.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 6 16.6 IBUs
> 35.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [13.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 21.9 IBUs
> 35.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [13.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 16.0 IBUs
> 35.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [13.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 9 8.8 IBUs
> 35.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [13.00 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 10 1.9 IBUs
> 85.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs
> 
> 2Pk US04
> 23L
> EstOG 1.057
> EstFG 1.016
> 65.2IBU


That's a whole lotta crystal malt in there!


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Funny how a lot of the Zombie Dust clones are so far apart, are there different versions?
Drinking a mild first one I have brewed for an age, has turned out exceptionally well, the Plum Porter I brewed I am still undecided. The Plum comes through, but I was expecting a more of a Prune flavour which is the flavour I picked up while in the UK. Also I have noticed when pouring into a pint glass from a long neck the top up seems to give stronger richer plum notes.


----------



## CyriusBrew

sponge said:


> That's a whole lotta crystal malt in there!


Whilst it is on the high end of crystal usage, it is within style guidelines...(just within  )


----------



## CyriusBrew

wide eyed and legless said:


> Funny how a lot of the Zombie Dust clones are so far apart, are there different versions?.



I honestly do not know. However, I have brewed this one before and liked it, even with it being a little on the sweet side for me. In the future I may lower the crystal a wee bit or mash at a lower temp.


----------



## devoutharpist

Brewed an APA last night, mostly to try out the cryo cascade i got from @Brewman_ .

93% Joe White pilsner
7% Bairds medium crystal

All cascade hops with the cryo in the whirpool. I'll admit that i went for an english yeast though as i have six jars of London III sitting in the fridge. 

Do need to work out my colder weather brews now though.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Just brewed a rye pale ale, I haven't had a need for fining's of late but looks like they are going to be needed this brew with the rye and the wheat malt there is a lot of protein in the fermenter.


----------



## hairydog

Planning ahead with a RIS brewed on the weekend,recipe from Hoppy days first time using WLP099 high gravity yeast.
fermenting away without any issues I will have to store this one for a while,maybe a taste in July.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Brewed my American Pale ale base recipe with different hops, onto the 5th rendition. 

OG 1048
FG 1009
ABV 5.2%
IBU 32
EBC 9

72% Pale Malt
20% Maris Otter
7% Carapils
1% Light Crystal 

Mashed at 65c / 30mins , 68c / 45mins, 78c / 30mins

Boiled for 60mins

Columbus @ 60mins = 15ibu
Galaxy @ 10m = 10ibu
Galaxy / Idaho7 @ WP = 7ibu

Fermented with BRY97 @ 19c for 4-5days ( finish at 22c ) 

Dry Hopped with Galaxy / Idaho7 = 6g per Litre


----------



## wadepelly

Just bottled :

Raspberry Sour
Stout
Ginger Ale
Root Beer
Mango Melomel
Mango Wine
Apple Pie Moonshine
Pumpkin Pie Moonshine
Mango Brandy
Wormwood Dark Ale (calling it Artemis Ale)

Soon:

Honey Ale
more Stout
more Ginger Ale
Mead 

I do 5 litre experimentals and 23 litre ‘production’


----------



## CyriusBrew

4.53 kg​Gladfield Ale Malt (3.0 SRM)​Grain​1​77.0 %​0.90 kg​Gladfield Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM)​Grain​2​15.3 %​0.22 kg​Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM)​Grain​3​3.8 %​0.22 kg​Gladfield Light Crystal Malt (32.0 SRM)​Grain​4​3.8 %​

20.00 gCentennial [10.00 %] - First WortHop54.8 IBUs10.00 g​Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min​Hop​6​4.8 IBUs​30.00 g​Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min​Hop​7​10.5 IBUs​30.00 g​Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min​Hop​8​5.8 IBUs​30.00 g​Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 1.0 min​Hop​9​1.2 IBU​

Wyeast 1056
Mashed for 85mins @ 67c
Missed my numbers....my driveway is slanted, so used more water than planned. I ended up with 29 litres in kettle.

In the end, it will be beer, and better than Tui or DB Export


----------



## Dan Pratt

Ran an American Amber Ale over the weekend which is fermenting away nicely. 

OG 1049
FG 1011
ABV 5%
IBU 32
EBC 28

80 % Pale Malt
7% Carared 
7% Oats
5% Medium Crystal
1% Carafa 3

Mashed at 66c for 60mins, mash out at 78c for 15mins

Boiled for 60mins


Columbus @ 60mins = 15ibu
Mosaic @ 2mins = 16ibu

Chilled to 19c for ferment with BRY97 yeast from Danstar. 

Dry hopped with Mosaic 6g per L


----------



## Brads Biabs

My first go at using Rye went for a pale ale.
4,5 kg golden promise
300g bestmaltz rye
300g carapils
150g caraaroma
30g mt hood @40
20g hallertau mitt @20 and 0 min
US 05


----------



## Schikitar

Currently have an Enigma/Galaxy pale ale fermenting away, just did the dry hop. First time using Enigma so that's new territory (recipe below). Then after that I've got my Isolation Pale which I'll brew twice but one I'll ferment with US05 and the other London Fog Ale, keen to see what differences the yeast alone produce with the same base recipe. Then I'll need to brew something dark to get me through the winter months.. happy brewing everyone!

*Enigmatic Pale*

Vitals
Brewzilla 35L
Mash Water: 21 L
Sparge Water: 14.25 L @ 78 °C
Total Water: 35.25 L
Boil Volume: 30.48 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.045
Original Gravity: 1.051
Final Gravity: 1.012
ABV: 5.1% / 12.6 °P
IBU (Tinseth): 36
Color: 10.4 EBC

Mash
Strike Temp — 71.7 °C
Temperature — 67 °C — 60 min

Malts (5.3 kg)
4.6 kg (86.8%) — Gladfield American Ale Malt — Grain — 5 EBC
350 g (6.6%) — Crisp Cara — Grain — 34.5 EBC
350 g (6.6%) — Gladfield Toffee Malt — Grain — 10.5 EBC

Hops (150 g)
5 g (9 IBU) — AU Enigma 17.7% — Boil — 60 min
15 g (12 IBU) — AU Enigma 17.7% — Boil — 10 min
40 g (9 IBU) — AU Enigma 17.7% — Aroma — 30 min hopstand
25 g (5 IBU) — Galaxy 15.6% — Aroma — 30 min hopstand
40 g — AU Enigma 17.7% — Dry Hop — 3 days
25 g — Galaxy 15.6% — Dry Hop — 3 days

*Hopstand at 76 °C for 30 mins

Hoppy Light Water Profile (Brewfather)

Yeast - US-05


----------



## CyriusBrew

Thoughts?

Centenial_IPA_10_April_2020
American IPA (21 A)

Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain
Efficiency: 62.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 71.4 %

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
7.48 kg Gladfield Ale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 1 93.7 %
0.25 kg Gladfield Dark Crystal Malt (96.4 SRM) Grain 2 3.1 %
0.25 kg Special Roast (50.0 SRM) Grain 3 3.1 %

Hops
35.00 g Centennial [9.70 %] - First Wort Hop 4 28.4 IBUs
40.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5 21.0 IBUs
35.00 g Centennial [9.70 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 6 1.3 IBUs

Yeast
2.0 pkg SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04) [23.66 ml] 

Est Original Gravity: 1.062 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.1 %
Bitterness: 50.6 IBUs
Est Color: 10.5 SRM

Measured Original Gravity: 1.060 SG

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge


----------



## Alhoare

Just finished a couple of extract brews - Amber Ale & Bockenator from the Coopers DIY. Have a Coopers Vintage Ale Clone in the Keezer at the moment and a S&W and Chimay Blue Clone conditioning ready for next week. Finally pickup a kettle tomorrow to start some all grain but have two Belgian triple extracts to complete first. The first all grain will be a DSGA variation -:


Maris Otter Crisp Malt 5kg

Vienna Malt 2kg

Crisp Malt Rye 1.7kg

Caraaroma 300g

Citra Hop Pellets 50g

Galaxy Hop Pellets 60g

Safale US-05 x 2


----------



## malt_shovel

After a number of years away from brewing I got my shed cleaned up, new BIAB bag, gear tested and will be doughing in tomorrow.

COVID IPA
12kg Ale Malt
0.5kg Victory
0.5kg Red Wheat
0.15kg Dark Crystal

El Dorado to about 45IBU 
Mosaic @ 5mins
Cascade @ 1min
Mosaic / Cascade during whirplool
Mosaic / Cascade dry hop 

US-05

Expecting my efficiency to be crap, but will be happy if i end up with ~40Ltrs of 1.060 in the fermentor and something approaching 6.5%ABV and 60IBU

Good to be back on the wagon.


----------



## CyriusBrew

Gladfield American Ale Malt - 4.760kg
Gladfield Light Crystal Malt - 230g 
Wyerman CaraAroma Malt - 230g

Gypsum 5 gram

Hops
Chinook (NZ) 17 gram - First Wort 22.9 IBU
Columbus Hops 21 gram - 15 Min 14.8 IBU
Centennial 42 gram - 0 min 0 IBU
Cascade (USA) 30 gram - Dry Hop

Mash @ 66c for 90 mins
Ferment - probably 20c

Yeast - I do not know. I am aiming for something like a california common. The yeast I have are not typical for this...I have Wy1056, Wy1968, US04, or US05...? I would like to ferment at 20c if possible due to the room this will be in is always that temp, and my fermentation chamber is koozered.

Est OG - 1.050
Est FG - 1.013 ???
IBU 37.7
Color 11.5 SRM
Est ABV 5%


----------



## Schikitar

Did a double brew day yesterday, was a long day as I'm still learning the finer points of the Brewzilla only four brews in (including these two)!

Put down my Isolation Pale Ale (Amarillo/Mosaic/Centennial) recipe and also my Worting from Home IPA (Centennial/Enigma/Cascade), I'll spare you the full details as I was using up a lot of malts I've been holding on to for a little while, probably wouldn't normally use the combination that I did. Was more focussed on the hops and the schedules as I'm still trying to get that big, robust hop burst of flavour/aroma. I've gone back to making 20/15/10/5/0 minute additions after abandoning them just for just doing whirlpool additions for a while there.. will see how that goes!


----------



## TwoCrows

Lemon Blonde Recipe

OG. 1.050 FG 1.011 IBU : 20 SRM :

5.2% ABV 

Pre-Boil Gravity : 1.043 

Pilsner malt 70%
Ale malt 30%

Additional 0.250 kg Crystal/Caramel 10

Mash at 66.6 (the number of the beast) for 60 min

1 oz. Fuggle @ 60 min

Zest from one Lemon @ 1 min left in boil

Any ale yeast on hand.


----------



## Ian Smith

Bought 25kg of Pilsner malt and decided to brew a succession of beers with yeast being the only variable.
So using the Brewzilla and 2 x fermenters I have built some super simple beer.
1. Pilsner and Pride of Ringwood. US05 in one, S189 in other
2. Pilsner / Munich+Wheat, Pride of Ringwood . US04 in one, Gen2 of the S -189. 
Looking for a plain and simple beer - to have on tap when we are allowed guests again. 
Just because I like the hopped up ones, it does not mean everyone does.
All tasted great going into fermenter - 1. is in the keg - tasted good. 2. is fermenting at lower temp 13 + 16 Deg. Will pop up towards end of fortnight. Gen2 S189 tasted great when I did a Gravity ( super fast from 1045 to 1025 - 2 days). 

Have Kolsch on keg(x2) - gen2 WY2565 - still letting that condition.

On another note - had a Galaxy beer go silly on me - didn't turn out like supposed to. Tasted like the burnt smell of an electronic device - but had no bad smell. Put an infuser of Hallertau straight in keg - 1 x week later it is palatable. Anyone ever had this???


----------



## CyriusBrew

Ian Smith said:


> Bought 25kg of Pilsner malt and decided to brew a succession of beers with yeast being the only variable.
> So using the Brewzilla and 2 x fermenters I have built some super simple beer.



I reckon this is a great idea. I did a similar thing a few years ago, and it really helped me learn about the flavor profile of various yeasts. I then did it with a number of hops at another time. A great learning method!



Ian Smith said:


> On another note - had a Galaxy beer go silly on me - didn't turn out like supposed to. Tasted like the burnt smell of an electronic device - but had no bad smell. Put an infuser of Hallertau straight in keg - 1 x week later it is palatable. Anyone ever had this???



I never managed to get that specific taste, but once had a bitter with EKG taste off when I first kegged it. Only a week later it tasted fine, especially if I let it warm up a bit. Let me know if you figure this one out!


----------



## Ian Smith

I never managed to get that specific taste, but once had a bitter with EKG taste off when I first kegged it. Only a week later it tasted fine, especially if I let it warm up a bit. Let me know if you figure this one out!
[/QUOTE]
I googled the horrible flavour and found nothing - LHBS checked some charts, however nothing, and they had never heard of it.
I had MASSIVE CO2 build up - vented it twice a day for a week. It was already in keg for 2 weeks.
It is possible that due to the temperature being very warm here (30Deg C+) the keg did not condition well, and merely needed time. Also prompted me to buy a couple of spunding valves to keep pressure off. 
I can drink it now - but would I buy another round of it a pub - unlikely. Just going to struggle through this one. Mishaps make me pay attention to my process.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Same as my last couple of brews ESB, Pilgrim bittering hop this time.


----------



## devoutharpist

Just put down an... ale of some sort. 

Used my ESB base, but with all my leftover US hops (citra and cryo cascade).

91% Maris Otter
8% Bairds light crystal
2% Bairds dark crystal

Cascade at 60 and 20
Citra and cryo cascade in the whirlpool

London III because i have jars of the stuff


----------



## TwoCrows

Marzen no chill

October feast beer 

22 ltr batch size cubed

Gladfield malt grist total

Pilsner 49 %
Munich 39 %
Light crystal 2.5 %
Acid malt 5 %
Carapils 3.5%

Magnum 5 ibu 60 min
Tettnang 20 ibu 60 min

Melbourne S.E water 

ferment at 12.5 degrees C
W 34/70


----------



## MashBasher

Charlie Papazians Propentious Stout...with the 5% option.

*Malt Bill*
90 % Maris Otter
5% Roast barley
5% Flaked barley 

*and the extra 5%:*
Buy a six pack of 6% Guiness Extra. Take 2 stubbies out. Pour these into a clean ice-cream container the day before brew day. Add a handful and a half of Ale malt. Put the lid on and wait for the lactobacillus to do its thing. Drink the remaining four.

*Hops*
All in the back end, up to 40 IBU. Use anything English.

*Yeast *
Lallemand Nottingham.

20 minutes before end of boil, strain your lactose soured stout mixture through a strainer and add to the wort.

Tangy...


----------



## Dan Pratt

No chilled a Porter on the weekend, will be into the FV this coming friday. 

Chocolate Vanilla Porter

OG 1060
FG 1013
ABV 6%
IBU 38
EBC 60

74% Pale Malt
8% Vienna ( didnt have munich.... ) 
6% Medium Crystal
5% Chocolate Malt
4% Oats
3% Black Patent ( the signature porter malt ) 

Mashed at 67c for 60mins

Boiled for 60mins - Chinook for bittering = 38Ibu

Will be fermented with Chico strain at 18c, post ferment transfer to Secondary:

250g Cocoa Nibs
2 x Vanilla bean

leave on this for 3-5days


----------



## Luxo_Aussie

I've tried the DSGA twice now & wasn't a fan on the rye variant and found that 30+ IBU's was a bit too bitter for the tastes of locals here so going with something a bit lighter for the third attempt.

Australian Golden Ale | Style : British Golden Ale (12 A) | Type: All Grain 
Batch Size: 26.00 L | Boil Time: 30 min | Final Bottling Vol: 25.00 L 
Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG | Bitterness: 26.8 IBUs | Est Color: 10.0 EBC | Est ABV : 5.5%

0.150 kg Oat Husks - Rice Hulls (Malt Miler) (0.0 EBC) 
2.750 kg Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.0 EBC)
0.550 kg Oats, Rolled (Malt Miller) (2.0 EBC) 
0.550 kg Wheat Malt (Brewferm) (3.5 EBC)
0.400 kg Munich Malt (Weyermann) (15.0 EBC) 
0.400 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (7.5 EBC) 
0.100 kg Cara-120 (Brewferm) (120.0 EBC)
10.00 g Vic Secret [18.40 %] - Boil 20.0 min
10.00 g Vic Secret [18.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min
10.00 g Vic Secret [18.40 %] - Boil 5.0 min
30.00 g Vic Secret [18.40 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0 min, 90.0 C
American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272)
50.00 g Vic Secret [18.40 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days 

Ferment around 20, hopefully the oats, wheat and passionfruit from Vic Secret will mix nicely...


----------



## CyriusBrew

Brewing right now...

5.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 1 96.0 %
0.23 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (13.0 SRM) Grain 2 4.0 %
20.00 g Chinook, New Zealand [12.10 %] - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 3 24.1 IBUs
20.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 4 12.6 IBUs
42.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 5 0.0 IBUs
30.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 6 0.0 IBUs

Mash @ 67

Yeast: 1/2 batch llamand Bry-97 - American West Coast Other Half of the Batch US05

Est Original Gravity: 1.043 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.0 %
Bitterness: 36.7 IBUs
Est Color: 4.7 SRM


----------



## CyriusBrew

Any advise on this? I am planning to brew this on Friday. Hopefully the Oat Hulls will prevent me from getting a stuck mash / sparge in my Guten. I am hoping to not do reiterated mashing to make this work


10.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins)
0.36 kg Oat Hulls (0.0 SRM)


6.10 kg Gladfield American Ale Malt (2.5 SRM) Grain 3 78.8 %
0.64 kg Gladfield Gladiator Malt (5.1 SRM) Grain 4 8.3 %
0.64 kg Gladfield Medium Crystal Malt (56.3 SRM) Grain 5 8.3 %


28.00 g Simcoe Boil 90.0 min
14.00 g Columbus Boil 30.0 min
14.00 g Simcoe Boil 30.0 min
21.00 g Columbus Boil 15.0 min
14.00 g Simcoe - Boil 15.0 min
28.00 g Cascade, NZ Boil 10.0 min
14.00 g Columbus Boil 0.0 min
14.00 g Simcoe Boil 0.0 min



14.00 g Amarillo - Dry Hop 5.0 Days
14.00 g Centennial - Dry Hop 5.0 Days
14.00 g Columbus - Dry Hop 5.0
14.00 g Simcoe - Dry Hop 5.0 Days
14.00 g Amarillo - Dry Hop 3.0 Days
14.00 g Centennial - Dry Hop 3.0 Days
14.00 g Columbus [ - Dry Hop


2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml] Yeast 14 -


Est Original Gravity: 1.078 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.1 %
Bitterness: 116.7 IBUs
Est Color: 10.9 SRM


----------



## CyriusBrew

[Deleted Accidental double post]


----------



## CyriusBrew

CyriusBrew said:


> Any advise on this? I am planning to brew this on Friday. Hopefully the Oat Hulls will prevent me from getting a stuck mash / sparge in my Guten. I am hoping to not do reiterated mashing to make this work
> ....
> 6.10 kg Gladfield American Ale Malt (2.5 SRM) Grain 3 78.8 %
> 0.64 kg Gladfield Gladiator Malt (5.1 SRM) Grain 4 8.3 %
> 0.64 kg Gladfield Medium Crystal Malt (56.3 SRM) Grain 5 8.3 %
> .....



Last minute change...I swapped the Gladfield American Malt for Marris Otter. It was actually an accident, I was just grabbing my base grain, and by default that tends to be MO. Oh well. Maybe it will be pleasant surprise


----------



## devoutharpist

On the list this weekend is the poorly named "session imperial" stout. I found an article on downsizing RIS grainbills with the intention of keeping the fuller body and wide range of malty roasty flavours. I also got the impression this recipe wasn't actually tested (the OG/SG/ABV didn't line up at all), so i could definitely end up with a lower alcohol mess of too many speciality malts. 

But, here is my iteration:

OG 1.045
FG 1.013
ABV 4.2%

68.2% Maris Otter
8% Light Crystal
8% Dark Crystal
5.3% Flaked Barley
5.3% Brown Malt
3.2% Chocolate Malt
2% Roasted Barley

28 IBU of columbus at 60 mins
11.5 IBU of columbus at 10 minutes

A risky brew, but hopefully it pays off.


----------



## Schikitar

devoutharpist said:


> On the list this weekend is the poorly named "session imperial" stout.


I just brewed something very similar, I was going for more of an American porter. Had a fairly difficult brew day as even though I wet conditioned the grain it was a bit too much for my BZ and hence efficiency took a big hit (was meant to be coming out at 6.4% but looking more like 5.5%).

Had a few more malts in this than I normally would..

67.6% Gladfield American Ale Malt
8.6% Weyermann Carapils/Carafoam
7.2% Weyermann Carared
5% Simpsons Brown Malt
4.3% Thomas Fawcett Barley, Flaked
3.6% Joe White Maltings Chocolate Malt
2.2% Simpsons Crystal Medium
1.4% Weyermann Carafa III

Going to be more hoppy than your typical porter (truthfully, I don't know what style this will actually be)..

6 IBU Columbus/Tomahawk/Zeus (CTZ) — Mash
16 IBU Columbus/Tomahawk/Zeus (CTZ) — Boil 30 min
8 IBU Cascade — Boil 10 min
3 IBU Cascade — Boil 5 min
4 IBU Centennial — Boil 0 min
5 IBU Ella — Boil 0 min
Centennial — Dry Hop 4 days
Ella — Dry Hop 4 days
Still in the fermenter, coming up to the dry hop, haven't had a taste yet or checked FG.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge

Right now, boiling an old ale, Robinsons Old Tom copy, listening to Van Morrison on YouTube, whilst enjoying a Belgian blonde (Sunday girl) that isn't fully carbonated yet.

5 kg Marris Otter
550g Caramunich 1
250 g Chocolate malt

54 deg C 20 mins
65 deg C 60 mins
72 deg C 30 mins

Mash-out at 77 and sparge 35 L into the kettle

FWH 30g Pilgrim
40 mins 20g Saaz

Dry hops, 10g EKG and 20g Saaz

End of boil 24 L chilled.

Ferment with Nottingham yeast.

550g sugar into the fermenter on day 4 with the dry hops.

Bulk prime and bottle, forget about for 6-12 months.


----------



## YAPN

Sidney Harbour-Bridge said:


> 550g sugar into the fermenter on day 4 with the dry hops.


Could you tell us what the late addition of sugar does for the brew. Have not heard of this before.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge

YAPN said:


> Could you tell us what the late addition of sugar does for the brew. Have not heard of this before.


Sure, sugar ferments almost completely so does not add any body or sweetness to the finished beer, it was common practice in English breweries to add inverted sugars to brews as it was also cheaper than grains. I will reduce the amount to 450g as I got slightly better conversion in the mash than I was expecting.

You can add the sugar to the kettle but you will throw some away with the trub so adding to the fermenter is more efficient and not difficult as I am dry hopping the brew anyway.

Also because sugar is easy for the yeast to digest they tend to go for it first but I like them to do the hard work on the more complex sugars first, then when they are past their best I give them their sugary desert which is easier for them to deal with and gives them the best shot at complete fermentation.

Pink Floyd put it well, "you can't have your pudding if you don't eat your meat"


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Bottled my Tropical Stout yesterday, didn't use turbinado sugar, in the boil I used soft brown sugar and soft brown sugar for bottling. Came in at 7% so not to heavy. Tasted the dregs in the bottling bucket, got a great hint of licorice would be from the sugar. Will have to resist drinking it for a couple of months.


----------



## butisitart

i've got bugger all time to brew between here and mid nov, so i'm going my first 70L brew out of a standard gf,
9kg all grain, then add 2x 1.5L liquid malts and maybe a kilo of dextrose in the late boil, = 3 fermenters.
just to get an easy drinking bank up, this weekend and repeat next weekend.
often go 8-9 kg mash and split to 2 fermenters, but 3 will be a new one. won't be my finest hour, but i'll have something to drink.
i'll even throw in an extra hop pellet or 2, just in case.


----------



## chefeffect

Been awhile!! Using up some older grain and hops!! 

Dark Wheat IPA

OG: 1.051 
FG: 1.009
ABV: 5.6%

7.50 kg Wheat Malt
1.25 kg Pilsen Malt 
1.25 kg Munich 10L 
1.00 kg Crystal, Light 
0.35 kg Roasted Barley 
0.25 kg Acid Malt 
50.00 g Northern Brewer [8.80 %] First Wort 60 
20.00 g Centennial [8.20 %] 30.0 min 
20.00 g Northern Brewer [8.80 %] 30.0 min 
25.00 g Centennial [8.20 %] 5.0 min 
25.00 g Northern Brewer [8.80 %] 5.0 min 

Mash: BIAB:

55deg 15m
67deg 75m
75deg 10m
60min Boil then Cube.

Safebrew Abbaye Yeast


----------



## kadmium

butisitart said:


> i'll even throw in an extra hop pellet or 2, just in case.


It's begun.


----------



## Osangar

sorry for chiming in late - but for me, 2020 is the year of the hefeweizen (to be honest, I started in 2019); to date, im at recipe number 12. i've just recently 'harvester' or 'recovered' yeast from Schneider weisse tap 7 bottles, and using the wyermann hefeweizen recipe.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

My next one is Hop Back's Summer Lightning, I had Styrian Goldings for the late additions but have a feeling I am out so maybe will use EKG
21 litres.
OG 1,048 FG 1,011 IBU 45 SRM 5,13 Mash pH 5,44


Voyager Pale Compass 95.2%
Gladfield Gladiator 4.8%

Challenger 50.7% @ 60 mins
Styrian Goldings 21.7% @ 10 mins
Styrian Goldings 13% @ whirlpool
Styrian Goldings 14.5% dry hop. 

Yeast S04


----------



## Heath72

wide eyed and legless said:


> My next one is Hop Back's Summer Lightning, I had Styrian Goldings for the late additions but have a feeling I am out so maybe will use EKG
> 21 litres.
> OG 1,048 FG 1,011 IBU 45 SRM 5,13 Mash pH 5,44
> 
> 
> Voyager Pale Compass 95.2%
> Gladfield Gladiator 4.8%
> 
> Challenger 50.7% @ 60 mins
> Styrian Goldings 21.7% @ 10 mins
> Styrian Goldings 13% @ whirlpool
> Styrian Goldings 14.5% dry hop.
> 
> Yeast S04


This is a beer I've been wanting to brew as well.
I was lucky enough to meet the head brewer of hop back brewery in 97 at a meet the brewers night i hosted at a pub in London. I'd be keen to see how your brew turns out.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Heath72 said:


> This is a beer I've been wanting to brew as well.
> I was lucky enough to meet the head brewer of hop back brewery in 97 at a meet the brewers night i hosted at a pub in London. I'd be keen to see how your brew turns out.


Pretty sure the recipe was from Hop Back Brewery printed in BYO but I have tweaked it a bit, I think the aroma hops were EKG originally. I will have a look for the recipe.


----------



## professional_drunk

Don't have time or energy to brew. Couldn't let my fermenter sit idle.

1x kit coopers lager
1x brew enhancer 2
30g EKG steeped for 10 minutes in boiled water.
I've come full circle from 4 tap keezer + braumeister to kit and bottling.


----------



## Heath72

wide eyed and legless said:


> Pretty sure the recipe was from Hop Back Brewery printed in BYO but I have tweaked it a bit, I think the aroma hops were EKG originally. I will have a look for the recipe.


 This is the recipe I found on beer smith 19L batch


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Heath72 said:


> This is the recipe I found on beer smith 19L batch
> View attachment 119099


Looks about right the yeast would probably be different, I added the Gladiator for head retention.


----------



## Hangover68

Brewed a couple i found in the database, Hefeweizen, Czech Pils and a slightly modified Pale Ale that i bought as an FWK a few years ago.
Just about to start on a Porter that was suggested to me.


----------



## sp0rk

This weekend I'm planning on doing a 44L batch of a fairly basic base beer, then splitting into 2 cubes (weather and toddler permitting)

80% BB Pale malt
20% BB Wheat malt

1.058 OG

10 IBU of cascade at 60 minutes

Cube 1 will have a BIG whack of Cascade and Galaxy in the cube
Cube 2 will cubed as is to pitch Philly Sour, then 1kg of toasted coconut flakes and 2kg of tinned crushed pinapple at end of primary fermentation for a pina colada sour (idea stolen from @SponsorSFC )


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Aborted my planned Summer Lightening clone last Wednesday in favour of Timothy Taylor's 
Bolt Maker. So today I am brewing the Summer Lightening using the EKG hops as per recipe.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Yeast pitched, I am expecting a longer than usual lag time owing to a larger differential in pitched yeast and wort temperature. No idea what Summer Lightening is supposed to taste like but it is pale!





Going alongside the Bolt Maker


----------



## kadmium

Thats a nice looking setup!


----------



## mje1980

wide eyed and legless said:


> Yeast pitched, I am expecting a longer than usual lag time owing to a larger differential in pitched yeast and wort temperature. No idea what Summer Lightening is supposed to taste like but it is pale!
> View attachment 119135
> 
> Going alongside the Bolt Maker
> 
> View attachment 119136


OT but have you put taps in your fermenters? just weld less fitting and a tap? Looks awesome


----------



## wide eyed and legless

mje1980 said:


> OT but have you put taps in your fermenters? just weld less fitting and a tap? Looks awesome


Just the taps, the white plastic ones are cheap and easily replaceable, the stainless are a bit pricey.


----------



## razz

Just knocked out an American Brown Ale. Ahthanum and cascade hops went in at whirlpool for 60 mins @ 85 degrees. Sensational colour!


----------



## Hangover68

Put on another Hefe yesterday but will a different grain bill, pale malt instead of pils and at a 60P/40W ratio.


----------



## clickeral

Put this on last weekend at 23c and 21psi should be done this weekend, will split and put half on passionfruit in a 2nd Snubnose for another week ish before I keg
First half ill get off the yeast and keg


----------



## wide eyed and legless

First taste of Summer Lightning one week in, and tasting pretty good dry hop was 15 gram EKG and getting the slight aftertaste of the hops. Have no idea what the original tastes like but liking this.


----------



## glennheinzel

Just bottled the following which was going to be a pastry stout, but I was asked to drop the lactose as an intolerant person said that it smelt amazing (on brewday)
TB83 Sweet Imperial Stout

Size: 23 L
Efficiency: 65.0%

Original Gravity: 1.100 (1.075 - 1.115)
Terminal Gravity: 1.034 (1.018 - 1.030)
Color: 37.56 SRM (30.0 - 40.0)
Alcohol: 8.81% (8.0% - 12.0%)
Bitterness: 36.5 (50.0 - 90.0)

Ingredients:
2.0 kg (17.9%) Crisp Maris Otter - added during mash
2.0 kg (17.9%) Crisp Euro Pils - added during mash
1.0 kg (8.9%) Simpsons Imperial Malt - added during mash
1.0 kg (8.9%) Gambrinus Honey - added during mash
0.650 kg (5.8%) Weyermann Chocolate (low colour) - added during mash
0.1 kg (0.9%) Weyermann Carafa® TYPE II - added during mash
1.0 kg (8.9%) Weyermann Melanoidin Malt - added during mash
1 kg (8.9%) Simpsons Double Roast Crystal - added during mash
0.34 kg (3.0%) Crisp Crystal 100 (EBC) - added during mash
700 g Coconut (flaked) - added during mash
1.0 kg (8.9%) Dingemans Aromatic Malt (Amber 50) - added during mash
0.5 kg (4.5%) Weyermann Caramunich® TYPE II - added during mash
0.15 kg (1.3%) Weyermann Chocolate Spelt (Dinkel) Malt - added during mash
0.3 kg (2.7%) Weyermann Caramunich® TYPE III - added during mash
0.150 kg (1.3%) Weyermann Chocolate Rye Malt - added during mash
125 g Cacao Nibs - added during boil (20 min) and transferred to FV. 
500 g Coconut sugar - added during boil
Hops: 40.0 g (100.0%) Cashmere (8.4%) - added during boil, boiled 60.0 m
Yeast: 4.0 ea Fermentis S-04 Safale S-04
Other: Bourbon barrel chunk added to boil and transferred to FV. Added gluten-reducing enzyme.


----------



## glennheinzel

Made this last weekend...

23-A Berliner Weisse

Size: 35.0 L
Efficiency: 87.0%

Original Gravity: 1.044 (1.028 - 1.032)
Terminal Gravity: 1.008 (1.003 - 1.006)
Color: 2.32 SRM (2.0 - 3.0)
Alcohol: 4.8% (2.8% - 3.8%)
Bitterness: 4.1 (3.0 - 8.0)

Ingredients:
3.0 kg (50.0%) Crisp Euro Pils - added during mash
3.0 kg (50.0%) Weyermann Pale Wheat Malt - added during mash
Hops: 15.0 g (100.0%) Hallertau Blanc (8.0%) - added during boil, boiled 15 m
Yeast:
1.0 ea The Yeast Bay WLP4682 Lactobacillus Blend
1.0 ea Fermentis US-05 Safale US-05
1.0 ea Escarpment Laboratories Berliner Brett I

Chilled to 40 deg C and pitched Yeast Bay WLP4682 Lactobacillus Blend (BBE10/10/20). Added US-05 and Berliner Brett 1 after 48 hours. 

FYI - The packet of Berliner Brett has a lovely fruit and white wine character.


----------



## philrob

Bump - Test


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Made a second batch of Summer Lightening, found where I got the recipe.


X10.mx


For this batch swapped out the Challenger for Target and used Target for dry hopping.
Just call this Target Golden Ale.


----------



## scomet

wide eyed and legless said:


> Made a second batch of Summer Lightening


90min mash and 90min boil is my minimum standard now 'you can taste the difference'.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

scomet said:


> 90min mash and 90min boil is my minimum standard now 'you can taste the difference'.


Funnily enough I was reading through Eric Watson, The Roving Brewer I think it was episode 1 where he mentioned not to FWH. I have been doing FWH and do think it does make a difference to taste. Just goes to show that credentials doesn't always point one in the right direction. Though it could be down to individual taste.
I am expecting to see a write up from you shortly on the new Triumph hop.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Brewed English Brown Ale today first in a couple of years.
OG 1,047 FG 1,011 ABV4.71 IBU 25.91 (bittering Challenger 60 mins aroma EKG 10 mins) SRM 17.





Yeast Bluestone's Newcastle blend.


----------



## philrob

UK ESB, 25 litre batch, put together with bits and bobs.

4800 gr Pale Ale Malt (Barrett Burston)
180 gr Simpsons Heritage Crystal
70 gr Special B Malt (just because I have it, not sure what it will bring, but it won't hurt, surely)
50 gr Weyermann Chocolate Wheat
32.5 IBU - 25gr Magnum @60
5 IBU - 25gr EKG @ 10
3 IBU - 30gr EKG @ 5
PVPP & Nutrient
32 litres at 1.048 into the kettle.
WY1469 from previous batch.
Will dry hop with EKG in about a week or so.


----------



## raturay

I just got hold of Peter Symons' 6 O'clock Brews. My next brew, when I have some room in the kegerator, will be the 1953 Cooper and Sons Ltd. Sparkling Ale.

Many good things produced in 1953. Hope this is one of them!


----------



## peas_and_corn

Put a stout in the fermenter the other day. It should be fine.


----------



## philrob

Simple Czech Export Pale Lager.

5000 gr Weyermann floor malted dark pils, 91% mash efficiency.
Magnum and Tettnang to 45 IBU
WY2042 spun up on the stirplate.

Will pitch and ferment at 9°C. Might do a diacetyl rest but probably not necessary. Lager for about 6 weeks after racking.


----------



## bongofury

wide eyed and legless said:


> Brewed English Brown Ale today first in a couple of years.
> OG 1,047 FG 1,011 ABV4.71 IBU 25.91 (bittering Challenger 60 mins aroma EKG 10 mins) SRM 17.
> View attachment 119661
> 
> 
> Yeast Bluestone's Newcastle blend.
> View attachment 119662


Hi WE&L, how did you go with the Bluestone yeast? Cheers.


----------



## Hangover68

Brother is hosting Christmas this year and asked me to bring a keg,i'm out of base malt (pale malt) so decided on a wheat beer.
I read that toasted wheat is often called red wheat so i brewed a Read Wheat Beer, 60% Vienna, 40% toasted wheat, Hallertau original hops and WB06 cake that i had in the freezer.
Smells great and looking forward to tasting.


----------

